# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Enclosure of the Month February 2012

## John Clare

Enter your photo for the Enclosure of the Month Competition for February 2012. Please enter only your own photo, and only one photo each month. You may enter the same photo again if it hasn't won any of the previous competitions.

Enter your photo in this thread and voting will start at the beginning of February.

----------


## Don

I'll start this off with a 20 gallon Vertical Conversion I did over the New Years for a pair of _Agalychnis callidryas_ Red Eyed Tree Frogs.

*Agalychnis callidryas 20 Vert*

----------


## Poly

> I'll start this off with a 20 gallon Vertical Conversion I did over the New Years for a pair of _Agalychnis callidryas_ Red Eyed Tree Frogs.
> 
> *Agalychnis callidryas 20 Vert*


Is that a dumb cane in there?

----------


## Don

<<Is that a dumb cane in there?>>

Yes, but the red eyes would either have to eat it or break off a leaf and get the sap on them to have issues.
Since they don't even bend the leaves over i don't think I'll have issues.

----------


## Shanny

Red eye tree frog terrarium when I first set it up...


It has grown a lot with plants and vines since

----------


## Poly

> <<Is that a dumb cane in there?>>
> 
> Yes, but the red eyes would either have to eat it or break off a leaf and get the sap on them to have issues.
> Since they don't even bend the leaves over i don't think I'll have issues.


Oh, that's good to know since I plan on using a 5.5ft tall dumb cane in my vert. 50gal RETF viv, I was going to go with a Blue Morph Whites, but there so clumbsy, they'll break the plants!

----------


## Don

> Oh, that's good to know since I plan on using a 5.5ft tall dumb cane in my vert. 50gal RETF viv, I was going to go with a Blue Morph Whites, but there so clumbsy, they'll break the plants!


Exactly   My Whites broke everything
   My RTFs have been with these plants for 1 1/2 years now.  I do watch for dying dead leaves falling off since I don't want the leaves soaking in a water dish.

----------


## Autumn

Here's one of my newer vivariums for my adult male Wood frogs  :Smile: . Sorry if the picture is a little fuzzy :P

----------


## Don

Come on, show off those tanks

----------


## Poly

> Here's one of my newer vivariums for my adult male Wood frogs . Sorry if the picture is a little fuzzy :P


Someone sure likes moss  :Wink:  How does it grow? Every time I try growing moss it dies!

----------


## Autumn

> Someone sure likes moss  How does it grow? Every time I try growing moss it dies!


Hahahaha :P!! I'm not sure exactly.....It was doing really well for a while. I was particularly happy with this one—and the testing tank for my experiment— as the moss stayed alive and started to grow. However, about a month ago, something happened….now the moss is staring to die. Phooey :P! I can’t remember exactly what it is I did different or what occurred, other than the fact that one of the inhabitants (Cutie) died  :Frown: . But I kept the moss moist and dimed the light so it wasn’t as intense. The "testing tank" is still doing well though  :Wink:

----------


## En333

:Frown:  aww that sucks....

----------


## Autumn

> aww that sucks....


Totally!! Now I'm all upset lolol :P

----------


## En333

So do you only have 2 now? :/

----------


## Autumn

> So do you only have 2 now? :/


Actually I have 4 now (2 adults, 2 juveniles)….before I had 5. You know the picture on the front page of FF? The one frog in the front on the left side was Cutie, the one who passed away ;(.

----------


## Katieasaur

60 Gal Leucs Tank

----------


## frogmandan

sorry its not the best pic but its the only one i got of bruce's new viv which is owned by me although isnt at my house"its in the zoo i work at part time

----------


## mh530

I have not yet finished fixing up me frog tank yet, but here is my Chinese water dragon tank!  :Smile:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Since it stays a little bit quit in this competition, i think i just might kick the topic up.
Here is one of my pumilio terraria.

----------


## En333

Ur tank is awesome! ^^^

----------


## wesleybrouwer

> Since it stays a little bit quit in this competition, i think i just might kick the topic up.
> Here is one of my pumilio terraria.


Quiet that must be ofcourse, kind of late around here  :Wink: 




> Ur tank is awesome! ^^^


Thank you for the nice comment  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

I'll put mine in again... 55gal for my retf's  :Smile:

----------


## Gail

Toad abode for 2 Fowler's toad (Rufus & Rosie).  40 gal breeder tank, used cloth background hung on the outside of tank, along with cork liner on the inside which serves as a bumper guard for the toads snouts and also gives stray feeder bugs a place to climb that gets the attention of Rufus & Rosie. They have gone underground for the winter coming up occasionally.

----------

